
Show HN: Browser history functioning and loopback gotcha - zhirzh
https://zhirzh.github.io/2017/01/30/browser-history-functioning-&-loopback-gotcha/
======
zhirzh
Just want to say: If you [think you] know the organisation mentioned, don't it
publicly, please.

Mail me via github instead. That's all. Cheers.

------
nanis
Using DLL as an abbreviation for "doubly linked list" without mentioning it
first is confusing to say the least.

~~~
zhirzh
thanks for pointing that out. made amends.

